# CASA River Century in WV



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

Is anyone else here riding in the CASA River Century? 

http://www.casarivercentury.org/Default.aspx


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

I didn't know about it until I saw this post, but I'm considering it now. I'd love to do the century, but this may be a little early in the season for me. Although the elevation gain, doesn't seem too extreme. Have you ridden it before Bluewheels?


----------



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ill be there


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Signed up yesterday.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

It was my first time riding in this part of West Virginia, and I was definitely impressed by the scenery, the roads (for the most part) and the support stops. My only complaint about the ride was that the course that there were issues with the course marking including a detour that I missed (it was not listed on the cheat sheet) which meant I road through deeper water than I would want to on a flooded road. I sent an e-mail to the host and got a prompt response saying that they heard the poor course markings were an issue and they will be correcting it next year. I will definitely be heading back in 2012.


----------

